# JOICO KPAK HAIR LOSS?



## prncess23 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have been using the Liter bottle of JOICO KPAK shampoo and conditioner for several months now.

I noticed a dramatic improvement in my hair. However the last month or 2 I've noticed hair loss.

When I brought it up to my hairdresser she said I have to switch shampoos because of the keratin...it's causing my hair to fall.

I blow-dry my hair almost everyday, use a heating spray but I still get damage. What's a good shampoo to use in the meantime? She told me Chi keratin, but isn't that the same as the kpac? Help!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 27, 2016)

I haven't heard about the shampoo and conditioner causing hair loss. Don't know why she would recommend another keratin shampoo if she is saying that is causing the fall out. Pureology and Redken are both good brands. Have you tried those? They are sold at ULTA. ULTA has a great selection of shampoos and conditioners. Living proof and Alterna are excellent brands too.


----------



## maryware77 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Prncess23!

Change is always good! May be she have changed your shampoo because you have been using the same keratin shampoo for quite long. As it has been observed by the experts that using the same shampoo for a long time might start damage or dry your hair. As Reija mentioned a few brands in her post, GKhair is also a great option as I have personally experienced it and the results are great too.


----------



## Nadia Bailey (Oct 25, 2016)

Tea tree oil does work for hair loss. My hair was thinning and tried all the tea tree products. Some are too strong and will irritate your scalp and make your hair fall out quicker. Tea tree oil needs to be diluted in a good shampoo. I used both Jason's Natural and the Made from Earth Tea Tree Shampoo. They are both good, but I now only use the Made from Earth Tea Tree Shampoo, because I feel it has made my hair grow back more than the Jasons Naturals. I have been using the Made from Earth shampoo now for about 2 months, and my thinning is almost back to where it was before i started thinning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Urania1991 (May 8, 2020)

Actually, hair loss is a serious problem, so, if you are still facing any issues with hair loss better consult with the dermatologist and not with the hairdresser. I also suffered from hair loss. In my situation, the baldness was caused by stress and bad diet. I found on the internet some tips related to hair loss treatment and one of the remedies was to have a diet rich in vitamins and nutrients. I began to eat more proteins and I reduced the amount of sugar and salt. In order to stimulate hair growth, I included in my diet olive oil, coconut oil, barley grass. Now, I don't have problems with hair loss. Maybe you should make some changes in your diet.


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Jun 15, 2020)

I haven't heard about the Joico kpak hair loss shampoo that such products are using by peoole by hair loss it is very important for any person who are looking for some product of hair loss should be approved from a dermotalogist before using ...


----------

